# RMNP



## suigeneris (May 25, 2004)

*bear lake*

Beautiful day on Flattop, conditions were surprisingly still hard/wind pack. Appears some additional freeze/thaw cycles are needed before the corn forms up. Looks like we could be skiing until August...


----------



## suigeneris (May 25, 2004)

*Flaptop*

Snow gets heavy pretty early but the corn has finally formed up beautifully above Bear Lake. The hanging cornices are HUGE on south side Flattop.


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

and no pics from ANY of these trips... WTF man????


----------

